# When you're done riding for good.



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

I watched a good friend completely break down mentally and physically yesterday. 

He's just about to turn 60 and lives with chronic back pain that surgery can't fix and medication can only temporarily dent. He's been riding more infrequently in the last two years and when he does ride, we pick shorter, less technical rides. He fell yesterday on flat ground from a complete standstill which caught everyone by surprise. 

In the past, I've seen him in tears because of the pain he endures on our rides, but yesterday he broke down on the trail because he came to the realization that his riding days were coming to an end. He said "I'm always in pain." His heart is in it, but his body can't take it.

It was so hard to see because this is a guy who's personality and stature are larger than life. He's known everywhere as "The Big Man" and was once known as "House" because he was a physical specimen. He used to teach mountain bike skills back in the 80s, could kayak in any level of rapids and still is the consummate outdoors-man. 

It was heartbreaking to see and gave me a glimpse into my own mortality. I'm 50, and riding better than ever, but wonder how much longer I have on the trails. 

have you seen this happen to friends? Has it happened to you?


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow; that's brutal and so sad. Is it the pounding of the trails or position on the bike I wonder? Wonder if a road or gravel bike may help ease the stress on his back when riding.

I've seen friends cut back on riding for other pursuits, but none come to mind in which someone has to stop due to physical limitations like your friend.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

Ugh. That day is coming for most of us, I'm afraid, one way or another.


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

There is a point in time we have to realize quality of life.

Doing what you love and be in misery 
or being in misery for not doing what you love.

Although cycling is being taken from him, I'm sure, in time, he will find something else that makes him happy and without excruciating pains.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Crankout said:


> Wow; that's brutal and so sad. Is it the pounding of the trails or position on the bike I wonder? Wonder if a road or gravel bike may help ease the stress on his back when riding.
> 
> I've seen friends cut back on riding for other pursuits, but none come to mind in which someone has to stop due to physical limitations like your friend.


He has issues with multiple discs, (compression and degeneration) so it's just the simple activity that exacerbates his pain. On top of that, he had reconstructive shoulder surgery last summer, and that's where the pounding of anything technical would take a toll on him. As much as we would miss riding with him, no one knows his body and its limitation like he does.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Sorry to hear. I hope he finds some relief.

Trying to take good care of my aging machine, which, as Velobike once said, is hard to find new parts for. That means different things to each, but is a useful awareness to have. The flip side is if we quit moving we start losing limbs. I still do construction too, I love building, but the same applies, I got to preserve the machine today so I can run it tomorrow. I have a friend who lives in constant pain, who I have learned a lot from. Maybe we all live with constant pain, of some kind.


----------



## speedyd (Mar 10, 2004)

Been there recently.race and ride rigid ss,swim, ride road and gravel too.66yo and occasional tighness and pain was replaced with EXTREME pain with Sciatica brought on by nothin more than driving 1750 miles in 3 day.Bulging disks at L3-4.16 days on steroids and mild pt and trainer rides only and 6 weeks later Iam about 90%.Thought for awhile my riding days were gone.Now i am more aware and trying to develop good posture ,using support in the car and office.Only time will tell.


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

To me, this is exactly what e-bikes are good for. Get a plush e-bike plus/fat with lots of travel. Have him professionally fitted for maximum comfort. Dial back expectations on trail difficulty and have him cruise easy greens/blues for awhile. Hopefully give him some new life on the bike. Good luck to him!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Brutal, wish him the best!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

... and yeah, I see this all the time, in my clients, and there is no such thing as "done for good". 

Think of our individual existence as lying along a curve, the curve has waves, it changes in intensity, no two people follow the same curve.

It is fruitless to worry about the what ifs, the when's, or the hows.

Worry only makes you feel worse, so why worry?

If he's your friend, then encourage him to talk with someone.

and this is for you: Don't let your anxiety about the future affect your present.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

roughster said:


> To me, this is exactly what e-bikes are good for. Get a plush e-bike plus/fat with lots of travel. Have him professionally fitted for maximum comfort. Dial back expectations on trail difficulty and have him cruise easy greens/blues for awhile. Hopefully give him some new life on the bike. Good luck to him!


This is something we threw out there. It's something I often think about when reading the e-bike debate. Financially it may not be in the cards for him, but maybe if he sells his current bike which is only a couple years old and doesn't have a lot of miles on it.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

roughster said:


> To me, this is exactly what e-bikes are good for.


I agree. I used to be anti-ebike, then I realized that someday - possibly someday soon since I'm currently 65 years old - I'd have to answer this question: when do I want to quit riding mountain bikes?

The answer is never. I've been riding mountain bikes for 35 years, over half my life. Some, including my girlfriend, call me obsessed. I won't go to an ebike until I absolutely must, as I've ridden one and they are sooo much fun I know I'd never pick up my analog bike again. But someday... someday... I just hope I live long enough to be forced to ride one. And that I'll be able to do so without pain.

Best to your friend. I genuinely feel for him. If it was me that could no longer ride, I might consider shooting myself.
=sParty


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

That's tough...I'm 60 in a couple weeks and have lots of 'ex' riding buddies who have hung it up. Sounds like he has lots of mental toughness and it's been pushing him to continue despite his body breaking down. Not everyone has that internal strength and most toss in the towel as soon as a few aches and pains begin to occur regularly. I count my blessings that I can still do this without too much of a chore.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

It will happen to us all inevitably. I'd second the e-bike and with his status in the community maybe everybody could pitch in and help him get one? I'd like to believe through diet, destressing, sunshine, supplementation, stretching, sleep, etc I can prolong the inevitable into my deep years. My buddies father is 76 or 77 and can still hang on a road bike or hiking etc. With that said, when my fix is no longer adrenaline oriented I have a million and one other interests waiting for me to persue. I'm honestly just as excited for when I have time to invest in them vs other interests now.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Nurse Ben said:


> ... Don't let your anxiety about the future affect your present.


I agree, but it's best not to get anxious about the future in the first place. I don't know what's coming down the road but I plan on enjoying a nice ride tomorrow, that's good enough for now I guess.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Bummer. To answer your question, no, I have not actually seen what you described happen to anyone I know. 

I look at my late uncle who, on his hundredth birthday, complained that when he ran his morning mile, he now got short of breath so that is who I want to be like. If things begin to breakdown for me, there is always an e-bike on a rail trail.

I ski with guys in their 80's who used to race for various European national teams - Germany and Austria, and they still kick ass. I'm not a great bump skier any longer but still can ski well over 50 mph in total control but skiing has been a passion for over 50 years and I never let up. I taught for 26 years and have the ability to know when to self correct and when to back off and live to ski another day.

At 70 I'm doing much better then I was when I was younger but I never wrecked my body playing football, riding motocross etc. So my current health is the reward for sticking with soccer in college. 

Sh!t, that's mostly babble. I certainly don't have an answer.


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

deleted


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

I can't put myself in that mindset to understand exactly but do empathize. I've really never suffered much back pain but I know it's brutal. My mom (many states away) is going through it as of the past few months at 78 years old and it has impacted her travels and ability to move around much comfortably. She is presently pursuing therapy or surgery options but canceled a month-long cruise plan with my dad due to the timing of this condition and not much hope of a fast enough fix by February. 
A co-worker has almost the same condition.

One of the guys I ride with frequently is my dads age - 80. He is just now experiencing back pain. We try to keep the rides less aggressive and shorter if not less climbing and I'm thinking now about seeing if he'll consider a bike fit expert to see if we can dial in his bike better if it's wrong in some way. He rides an exercise bike at home and claims he has no pain from it but it more recumbent. He's a very strong and mobile guy, been hiking and biking for years so I do feel bad that he's experiencing this decline.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Nurse Ben said:


> ... and yeah, I see this all the time, in my clients, and there is no such thing as "done for good".
> 
> Think of our individual existence as lying along a curve, the curve has waves, it changes in intensity, no two people follow the same curve.
> 
> ...


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Nurse Ben again.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

I watched one of my kite buggying buddies (47 years old) slowly die of lung cancer over a period of 12 months or so. It was a terrifying horrible thing to watch. He was one of the good guys. I would not wish it upon anyone. 

What I got out of that experience is to make sure your enjoy the hell out of your life right now! Dont wait till next week. There might not be a next week. Make plans and do it.

Make your life better! You only get one shot at it. Do it to the best of your ability.

Now a better news story. 

My old man is 74, has emphysema. He cannot walk 100m without sitting down to catch his breath.

But he can ride his ebike for 40km. There is still a way for your buddy. Ebike might be part of it. Also if he is a big unit then any weight he can loose will reduce the back pain.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Many thanks for all the kind words and advice. I really enjoy the stories of people still riding into their 70s and beyond. We have a 65 year-old guy in our group who has slowed down a bit, but still gets out there every week. He's my current inspiration as are many of you guys!

We're headed to Vermont on Thursday for our annual camping/biking trip so I was really concerned about the timing of Sunday's events, but that tough SOB is planning to ride on Friday. We have a ride planned where he can bail before his pain becomes unmanageable. On Saturday he is going to stay in camp slow-cooking a rib roast over the camp fire. 

Not sure what his future will bring as far as riding, but he has an extremely full life and has plenty of other interests if he can't continue to ride.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Arebee said:


> Not sure what his future will bring as far as riding, but he has an extremely full life and has plenty of other interests if he can't continue to ride.


Sounds like he also has the good fortune to have many friends, too. Nothing beats that.
=sParty


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

a good friend of mine is going through serious back problems as well, and has had to stop riding b/c of it....pain level about the same as the OP described. Sad thing is, he had just gotten into it with me 4 years ago. He has had back problems all his life though, all the way back to college. It also forced him out of playing and coaching hockey, which he had also done for a long time. He has been putting off surgery that is supposed to help, so now may be considering it more. His doc's say that the surgery will allow him to ride, and coach again, but he is afraid of the possibility of a botch or other side effects happening...

personally, I have directly felt the loss with hockey, which I can not play anymore due to a pretty bad leg injury/muscle tear. I had played religiously since 1976...was a rink rat in my high school and college days...always dreading the day that I would not be able to play, but never really thinking that it would come. Well, that was 4 years ago...that was one of the first times where I said to myself..."dude, you are getting old". Always looked at the guys in the 50+ leagues and said "I hope I never have to play in that league"....but here it is


----------



## rob214 (Apr 18, 2019)

I completely understand. I don't have back problems like your friend but I have a whole list of problems myself. we need to learn to do what we can do and find enjoyment with that. 
some of us abused our bodies hard and fast and aging is not going easy on us, some of us were born with genetic issues and it's not our fault but it's there and we're limited just as well. 
I won't bore you with my story but I'm 57 and have destroyed both my knees and will now need both of them replaced really soon, I'm getting tired of the pain and walking and working is becoming a real chore. the docs didn't want to do the replacements until I couldn't go anymore or got a bit older, well now is that time. I just can't take it anymore.
I hope and pray your friend will find relief and a new way to enjoy life.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah, this isn't an "age" issue but a "pain" issue. Working in law enforcement, back injuries were common and led to more early medical retirements than any other injury. It was the injury I feared the most because of how active I've always been. I don't know what the answer is but I doubt his pain is going to be much better on an ebike and if he runs out of juice or breaks down far from the trailhead, it may exacerbate the problem. Sometimes we have limitations that prevent us from doing what we want to do.For example, I broke my femur right above my knee in 2009 and can no longer run/jog or ski/snowboard on groomed runs for more than 1/2 a day due to the constant chatter.


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

This post really hits home for me. 

Back problems... i know too well!!!

Go see adrsupport.org

the good news is im back on the bike and feel great!


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

When that time comes that I am to broken or weak to ride anymore, I'll take one more ride.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

TwiceHorn said:


> Ugh. That day is coming for most of us, I'm afraid, one way or another.


Hey man, don't be so glum. Yes its true, but that's all part of this big game. Enjoy it while you can knowing the ride _will_ end some day - and when it does, step off, smile for the good time you had, and leave room for the next generation.

Is this a post about back pain, or coming to terms with one's own mortality?

The young medical student asked the old woman with advanced cancer, "What's it like knowing you are going to die?" The old woman smiled and replied, "What's it like pretending you are not?"


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

If physical pain was my ennemy i would try to eat marijuana. I hope to never touch that drug but i heard a Dr. from Autralia saying it is a great tool she has been using for over a decade. There are electric bikes with 20x4 tires, tricycles, many options to keep enjoying the outdoors. Hopefully only my last 3-6 months i will not be able. 61 still no problem and good genes, lucky me.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm at 71 now and almost all of my skiing and mountain biking friends are not riding or skiing because of injury, moved, or (2) have died. I now mostly ride alone because I really can't come close to keeping up with younger guys. That's mostly alright with me.

However, skiing, paddling, hiking, and mountain biking are the major focus of my recreational life and I really don't know what I'll do when I can't anymore. I guess I'll figure it out when I have to.

I got a taste of this again this summer after an 8th lower back injury, this time to L3/L4 instead of L4/L5. I've had three surgeries over time. 

I sorry that I'm afraid there is not necessarily a good end for your friends pain. Mine has either been corrected by surgery or has gone away with physical therapy and lifting avoidance. The lower back pain is a dull drag on doing things but the nerve pinch pain can be mindblowing. In fact, this time around, my right leg would fold when I pinched the nerves!

Position helps. I'm fortunate that leaning over forwards alleviates the pain and the pinch. Thus, biking is not a big problem. Unfortunately, walking upright does hurt and I'm not going to adopt that old man bent over posture if I can help it!

At this point, I can only say good luck. Please keep us informed about your friend's condition and adaptation. This is probably the future for many of us.


----------



## yeti rider (Dec 11, 2008)

That’s a tough read, I’ve had one disc op, last year my L4 popped into my nerve and could not walk for weeks, ended up selling my mtb and getting an embt because I can’t put much pressure through my right leg.

Might not be the answer but see if he can try an plus ebike with 2.8 tires with low pressure and see if that helps to reduce the pain with a plush bike.


----------

